# Ring-Shank Nails vs Staples For Underlayment



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there some compelling reason, besides cost, to use narrow crown staples for 1/4" underlayment?

I'd much prefer to use ring-shank nails. I've pulled enough underlayment in my life to know how easily it comes up when it's stapled down.


Anything I'm missing?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

haven't seen staples used for quite some time.

friend had a floor installer tell him there would be no warranty because the underlayment was stapled down.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Curious what material of underlayment are you talking here? Plus what is going over the top of it?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The compelling reason is speed and ease of application. 

While I won't deny the greater tenacity of ring-shanks, IMO they're simply not necessary most of the time. Properly sized staples used with appropriate density will have you cursing just as much when doing demo.

Not that I necessarily agree that ease of demo directly reflects the quality of the initial installation.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

in my world been an architect spec to use ringers....

as i said earlier, been a long time since i've seen staples even in residential...

could be a west coast thing....i don't know


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

All the stapled down underlayment that I’ve ripped up was a *****. Maybe the stuff you did was light on the staples.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> All the stapled down underlayment that I’ve ripped up was a *****. Maybe the stuff you did was light on the staples.


in my experience ripping out ANY underlayment is a *****....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I always use staples for loan, but screws for anything else.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive only used ring shank nails


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

It'll be 1/4" plywood, probably Birch, with commercial vinyl plank over.

I was going over the project with my floor sub the other day, talking about fixing some issues in the subfloor, etc., and he just mentioned stapling underlayment.

I was a little surprised, because I kinda thought that had given way to ring shanks.

Another thing is, on my current project, there is old redwood T&G, then particle board, then some old asbestos vinyl tiles, and who knows what else, some areas patched with 3/4" plywood, and probably more random stuff in there, hence I'll be using 8D ring shanks. 

Gotta make sure to get through all that crap. :laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I would use sixes. 8 is long.

Ring shank is the way to go. You're dealing with quarter inch sheet good the head of the nail is going to be holding the board down if you staple it you'll have to countersink it which is half the thickness of it.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I've always laid loan with staples. Never had a problem but I'm not laying vinyl, usually Im nailing right back through it laying a blind nail hardwood floor.

Good friend of mine whose been laying vct on luan daily for years used a crown stapler.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Also, the drywall joints get taped with 90 min and paper.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Staples are no longer recommended. I haven't seen that it voids any warrantee. Birch isn't going to be stamped as underlay, so I doubt it matters.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Easy. Ring-shanked staples.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I've never seen anything but staples or glues on underlay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Only seen RS once, always staples around here for luan.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Around here, staples when lauan directly over plywood subfloor and nails when going through multiple layers of flooring.


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven’t used ring shanked nails to install underpayment for years and no installers that I know have either. Staples are a much quicker and consistent install. Nail heads would often show through some of the sheet vinyls that were being sold back in the day. That said, I would think that ring shanks would be fine under a floating vinyl plank.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Tom M said:


> I would use sixes. 8 is long.
> 
> Ring shank is the way to go. You're dealing with quarter inch sheet good the head of the nail is going to be holding the board down if you staple it you'll have to countersink it which is half the thickness of it.


Yea.....But.....I don't think any of my guns shoot 2". :whistling :laughing:

And I'm not about to hand nail 42+ sheets. 







Edit: Never mind. I just looked it up, and they will.


----------

